# Accucraft Heisler Headlamps



## Radiodial (Mar 30, 2008)

Anyone figure out how to open up an Accucraft headlamp? The GOW bulb is burnt out, and those things seemed to be sealed up tight.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Contact Cliff at Accucraft-he knows. 

Larry


----------



## Radiodial (Mar 30, 2008)

Cliff did have the answer. You take a needle and insert it from the back next to wires and pop the lens out. To put back in, use something benign like a small dab of white glue.


----------

